# New mod



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was just wondering if we are going to get any soon...I would be happy to be one if the offer came about especially if I could get some freebies like protein powder or something ....just thinking aloud.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Tell them to give it to somebody else I don't think you're cut out for it you take things to heart fairly often from what I've seen and I don't think that should be evident in a moderator


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't care whether you're a mod or not... I still want the pic's of arse and feet..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've thought for some time, that you seem to take the daft comments from some members too seriously.

However, I think that you would also keep some of those twats in line.

Give it a go, & tell Lozza you want an M Series BMW, instead of a cheese by-product.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you'd make a wonderful mod. A real authority figure we can all look up to.

Anyone who thinks otherwise should be banned.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Cool....

Ban all the cnuts that have dised you......! :lol:

Banned for fart powder......The world is a wonderful place..... :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

It's hardly work.

I predict a feminist views section appearing in the near future. B)


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Monthly.

And it is hardly work.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Skye666 Can you have a word with @Lorian Ive Pm'd him a couple of times without reply....Probably ignoring me cos I'm natty......LOL pure discrimination.....double LOL :lol:

Do I have warning points or not?????

:confused1:

View attachment Capture.JPG


This could be a test as new mod... If srs lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> There's an opportunity for me to become a mod on here. I know it's unpaid work but I don't mind, iv been promised some freebies by way of protein powders so I'm happy with that. I was a mod back in the day had a scooter too..I digress ...I think I'm going to go for it but do u think it will be worth it for protein powder and how much should I be getting if I'm putting all this work in? Should I ask for it weekly or monthly? Help!!


 lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you got a load of dumbell necklaces to give away or summink?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling that this is not true :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I feel our relationship will change once Moderatorship (Dictatorship) status is triggered... Others will be frighted to express views. However you can fight banzi's corner in the mod lounge. 

You will be torn between the devil and the deep blue sea... :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Weird, I think we got the same PM!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You should be washing the dishes and nothing else


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

.... You're joking me right?


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Do what you want to do.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Tell them to give it to somebody else I don't think you're cut out for it you take things to heart fairly often from what I've seen and I don't think that should be evident in a moderator


 Lol...sighhhhhh ok thanks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I've thought for some time, that you seem to take the daft comments from some members too seriously.
> 
> However, I think that you would also keep some of those twats in line.
> 
> Give it a go, & tell Lozza you want an M Series BMW, instead of a cheese by-product.


 ( shhhhh it's not real but they like fantasy) .....yes I need a new car!!

Where have u been?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I think you'd make a wonderful mod. A real authority figure we can all look up to.
> 
> Anyone who thinks otherwise should be banned.


 Well I'm sure there's authoritative figures here already but u know as I'm usually around whilst eating breakfast and when there's only eastenders on in the evening might aswell eh.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Cool....
> 
> Ban all the cnuts that have dised you......! :lol:
> 
> Banned for fart powder......The world is a wonderful place..... :lol:


 Damn ..out of likes...I only gave 6 today...il need to get the likes sorted clearly it's not working properly. I wouldn't ban I'm more about the olive branch!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> It's hardly work.
> 
> I predict a feminist views section appearing in the near future. B)


 It's very hard work cleaning up vile ass licking threads.

im not a feminist ...all the time.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Skye666 Can you have a word with @Lorian Ive Pm'd him a couple of times without reply....Probably ignoring me cos I'm natty......LOL pure discrimination.....double LOL :lol:
> 
> Do I have warning points or not?????
> 
> ...


 Hahahah u biatchhhhhhh now il get points... Yes u have 3 enjoy them!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Have you got a load of dumbell necklaces to give away or summink?


 No but a s**t load of this for u lot


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this is not true :whistling:


 Because u are very smart :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andysutils said:


> .... You're joking me right?


 No Andy...and ur not my best friend lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's very hard work cleaning up vile ass licking threads.
> 
> im not feminine ...all the time.


 I know bro.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hahahah u biatchhhhhhh now il get points... Yes u have 3 enjoy them!!


 It says 0 (Zero) warning point. if you hover over my avi

Go to my page and I get the 0 warning pints then below a 3

Clear as mud.....I think there is a glitch in the system which will need rectifying. Hence my @Lorian tag....

Failing at the first hurdle sky with an e..... ! :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Your silly thread will get lorian's attention...

Good stuff.... :thumb


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Because u are very smart :whistling:


 I would try to forget the sarcastic side of you for the moment and take it as a compliment :cool2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It says 0 (Zero) warning point. if you hover over my avi
> 
> Go to my page and I get the 0 warning pints then below a 3
> 
> ...


 Stop calling him u grass....he's busy with the twins!!! Just accept it ur abusive and horrid and natty....and when I get my mod certificate ur getting 2 more.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Stop calling him u grass....he's busy with the twins!!! Just accept it ur abusive and horrid and natty....and when I get my mod* certificate *ur getting 2 more.


 So disappointing, Only 2 ....  .

Guilty as charged... 

PMSL do you get a cert ...... :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I would try to forget the sarcastic side of you for the moment and take it as a compliment :cool2:


 Oh it is!!! U can have last laugh though when I get in trouble mehhhhh.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> So disappointing, Only 2 ....  .
> 
> Guilty as charged...
> 
> PMSL do you get a cert ...... :lol:


 Course...how else am I to prove it..u know how folk on here love a statistic a picture or a pie chart....


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh it is!!! U can have last laugh though when I get in trouble mehhhhh.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 136041


 Meowwwww ....there was a time when u were 'ok'


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Course...how else am I to prove it..u know how folk on here love a *statistic a picture* or a pie chart....


 Naked holding a spoon and cert


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Naked holding a spoon and cert


 Ok


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ok


 LOL .... Inbox still empty .... :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> LOL .... Inbox still empty .... :lol:


 Yes well I'm waiting for,the certificate u don't get it right away and iv not made up my mind yet....u will be the first to know because I'm delivering ur extra 2


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes well I'm waiting for,the certificate u don't get it right away and iv not made up my mind yet....u will be the first to know because I'm delivering ur extra 2


 Ok thanks, I now feel very special


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No but a s**t load of this for u lot
> 
> View attachment 136040


 You'll never be a mod you hate cock!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Just my 2c, but I think there are better suited individuals.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> It's very hard work cleaning up vile ass licking threads.
> 
> im not a feminist ...all the time.


 You bring that up more than the people that enjoy doing it. Looks like you secretly want to try it out


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You'll never be a mod you hate cock!


 It's not the prettiest of things but I don't hate it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Just my 2c, but I think there are better suited individuals.


 Ok..but that's because u don't like me ..we have to try and put aside our personal feelings.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> You bring that up more than the people that enjoy doing it. Looks like you secretly want to try it out


 No I'm quite open..I'd say I want to try it.


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> It's not the prettiest of things but I don't hate it.


 Would you say you love it?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> No I'm quite open..I'd say I want to try it.


 I'd say you don't like to admit you want to try it. What else could there be for you mentioning it every other day


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> It's not the prettiest of things but I don't hate it.


 Could have fooled me...


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

How could I hate women? My mums one


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I think you'd make a wonderful mod. A real authority figure we can all look up to.
> 
> Anyone who thinks otherwise should be banned.


 Gay


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

typical women cant keep there mouths shut ,its always been kept secret until lorian announces it :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milfhunter said:


> Would you say you love it?


 Nope...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> typical women cant keep there mouths shut ,its always been kept secret until lorian announces it :thumb


 Shush u or there will be no Xmas do...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Gay


 Comforting.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milfhunter said:


> How could I hate women? My mums one


 There u go ..educate them. Do u really hunt for milfs?


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> There u go ..educate them. Do u really hunt for milfs?


 They hunt for me


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

i think mods, all need too sync, cause i got told not too do something then another mod banned me anyways after i stopped... make your minds up... or stick to same script book.

edit and what did i get banned for, because i slagged you back for slagging my mum.... yet i got banned - you defo should never hold any position of authority they'd be no forum left


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

When they bring on feminist mods on a bodybuilding forum where 85% of the user base is male and you're just low-key sat there like


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

must be a joke thread

Skye would need Martinez as her deputy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> i think mods, all need too sync, cause i got told not too do something then another mod banned me anyways after i stopped... make your minds up... or stick to same script book.
> 
> edit and what did i get banned for, because i slagged you back for slagging my mum.... yet i got banned - you defo should never hold any position of authority they'd be no forum left


 U got banned coz of me......I never knew that. How is ya mum?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> When they bring on feminist mods on a bodybuilding forum where 85% of the user base is male and you're just low-key sat there like


 I bet the mods on here arnt happy u call them feminist.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> must be a joke thread
> 
> Skye would need Martinez as her deputy.


 Course!! She's actually quite funny !! Not splitting the protein powder though made that clear.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Would not be surprised if you become a mod, this forum is becoming a joke


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No but a s**t load of this for u lot
> 
> View attachment 136040


 You do know why kiwis require a willy wash right....? :whistling:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I should be mod instead.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Swole Troll, Quackers, Blue(UK), heavyassweights, FelonE and me are all better candidates and that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> You do know why kiwis require a willy wash right....? :whistling:


 Sheepshagging?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Sheepshagging?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Swole Troll, Quackers, Blue(UK), heavyassweights, FelonE and me are all better candidates and that's just off the top of my head.


 fu**ing @Frandeman would be a better choice even


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

@Chelsea has been a great choice.

I would go for someone like @Keeks personally.

This is not a dig @Skye666 in anyway , but I don't think you'd be a good advocate for the forum as you "seem" to let your argumentative side take over too much. You're very opinionated which isn't a bad thing at all, but a mod will diffuse a situation, you might lite it up. You have superb banter and come across as lovely lady, but you also seem to be in some sort of heavy debate/arguments a lot of the time (when I pop my head in anyway) Does the forum need that sort of attention?

Just thoughts my on the matter. :thumb :cool2:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> fu**ing @Frandeman would be a better choice even


 They can't afford me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> You do know why kiwis require a willy wash right....? :whistling:


 No...but all require one


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> U got banned coz of me......I never knew that. How is ya mum?


 yeh apparently you're free to throw insults out but we can't return them... equal rights and all that but hey you're female, we all expect you to get internet cuddles. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> @Chelsea has been a great choice.
> 
> I would go for someone like @Keeks personally.
> 
> ...


 Lol...well....firstly thank you for the kind words I appreciate them and the fact you have recognized my banter is SUPERB!

However, I would recommend that in future when popping one's head in that one reads from the very start of the thread. More often than not you will find, I am provoked for argument but rarely do I cause one. Also whilst being opinionated I never say 'I am right you are wrong' I make clear we have to "agree to disagree," in doing so it diffuses the irritating runt. This again would not be recognized by 'scanning' through threads and one would also need to be impartial.

It is not for me to discuss what the forum needs as a whole however, the general conversation I usually partake in does need more ladies so we are able to discuss menstrual cycles, relationships, shoes, handbags and of course feminism. Just my thoughts. Good to see you back :thumb


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Stop calling him u grass....he's busy with the twins!!! Just accept it ur abusive and horrid and natty....and when I get my mod certificate ur getting 2 more.


 When you're mod, will you 'give me one'?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> yeh apparently you're free to throw insults out but we can't return them... equal rights and all that but hey you're female, we all expect you to get internet cuddles. :lol:


 I'm quite fussy about where my insults go tbh...so I'd say u were more privy. And on a side note I doubt ppl get banned because they did one thing u prob had a lot more against u but I don't know...do u need an internet cuddle?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> When you're mod, will you 'give me one'?


 No....u deserve much more Gary :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's a pm just being sent to all Platinum Members confirming

Skye is now the Chief Mod.

Apparently, her epic new powers mean she can also ban Mods!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> No....u deserve much more Gary :lol:


 Kinky.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> There's a pm just being sent to all Platinum Members confirming
> 
> Skye is now the Chief Mod.
> 
> Apparently, her epic new powers mean she can also ban Mods!


 I am not worthy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice troll @Skye666, keep up the fine work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...well....firstly thank you for the kind words I appreciate them and the fact you have recognized my banter is SUPERB!
> 
> However, I would recommend that in future when popping one's head in that one reads from the very start of the thread. More often than not you will find, I am provoked for argument but rarely do I cause one. Also whilst being opinionated I never say 'I am right you are wrong' I make clear we have to "agree to disagree," in doing so it diffuses the irritating runt. This again would not be recognized by 'scanning' through threads and one would also need to be impartial.
> 
> It is not for me to discuss what the forum needs as a whole however, the general conversation I usually partake in does need more ladies so we are able to discuss menstrual cycles, relationships, shoes, handbags and of course feminism. Just my thoughts. Good to see you back :thumb


 The forum was a lot better when there were more female members and more female mods. Now it's full of sexiest arseholes.

I can't remember menstrual threads though.............. That was probably in the female section


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

What a great idea!

I vote Skye


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I vote for @Plate in a dress as our new female mod!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I vote for @Plate in a dress as our new female mod!


 I agree, only if I'm allowed one short enough to see some sack


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Nice troll @Skye666, keep up the fine work. :thumbup1:


 I dont know what a troll is really. But thanks...a compliment from u...wow!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> I vote Skye


 See this is why I like u... :wub:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> I agree, only if I'm allowed one short enough to see some sack


 Provided the 'sack' isn't bigger than mine....then all is good.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Provided the 'sack' isn't bigger than mine....then all is good.


 get ur tape measure out, you might have me since hitting the steds


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah so was it just a troll thread? That makes sense.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I dont know what a troll is really. But thanks...a compliment from u...wow!!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> I should be mod instead.


 A woman and a gay guy - some people on this forum would implode


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Varg said:


> *A woman* and a gay guy - some people on this forum would implode


 @Skye666 is no woman, shes a witch.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Varg said:


> A woman and a gay guy - some people on this forum would implode


 :lol:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> @Skye666 is no woman, shes a witch.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Who the fuuk wants iron kecks banging that same old drum all day. Yawn


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> get ur tape measure out, you might have me since hitting the steds


 No...just accept mine are bigger


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Ah so was it just a troll thread? That makes sense.


 No...but if it was how come u would participate and enjoy other troll threads and not mine...seems unfair that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Who the fuuk wants iron kecks banging that same old drum all day. Yawn


 Oh here he is the old member still carrying his old dislikes...sighhh ps u do realize 'iron kecks' is a compliment.?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> How could I hate women? My mums one


 Alright there, Finchy...?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well it looks like I'm not so much hated as I had thought..apart from the usual cry babies...all in all this went well. I look forward to us all playing nicely


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No...but if it was how come u would participate and enjoy other troll threads and not mine...seems unfair that.


 The post you made about becoming a mod got 0 likes, the reply I made about you being a bad candidate for a mod got 19 likes. :lol: The forum has spoken.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> The post you made about becoming a mod got 0 likes, the reply I made about you being a bad candidate for a mod got 19 likes. :lol: The forum has spoken.


 [email protected] arnt here to be liked it's not their job really. But I'm happy for u and the 19 likes.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> [email protected] arnt here to be liked it's not their job really. But I'm happy for u and the 19 likes.


 It helps if they are liked/respected by other posters though doesn't it? And the main thing about being a moderator is not getting involved in silly drama which you do all the time so yeah. :smoke:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I'm quite fussy about where my insults go tbh...so I'd say u were more privy. And on a side note I doubt ppl get banned because they did one thing u prob had a lot more against u but I don't know...do u need an internet cuddle?


 @DLTBB for moderation/female adjudicator


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> It helps if they are liked/respected by other posters though doesn't it? And the main thing about being a moderator is not getting involved in silly drama which you do all the time so yeah. :smoke:


 But I'm not a mod!!!! So I can get involved....it's like me saying u shouldn't do ur job coz when u drink ur an ass....do u drink on the job? Prob not. I'm surprised u take such a judgmental view without ever having had a proper conversation with me which inevitably rarely happens on a forum....inbox me...then decide


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> But I'm not a mod!!!! So I can get involved....it's like me saying u shouldn't do ur job coz when u drink ur an ass....do u drink on the job? Prob not. I'm surprised u take such a judgmental view without ever having had a proper conversation with me which inevitably rarely happens on a forum....inbox me...then decide


 I know you're not a mod but your post originally said somebody had messaged you and asked if you would be interested in being one so I just wanted to put it out there that there would be better candidates and assumed whoever messaged you doesn't read the forum much. :redface:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> But I'm not a mod!!!! So I can get involved....it's like me saying u shouldn't do ur job coz when u drink ur an ass....do u drink on the job? Prob not. I'm surprised u take such a judgmental view without ever having had a proper conversation with me which inevitably rarely happens on a forum....inbox me...then decide


 Your comparison is unfair, he clearly identifies why you won't/shouldn't be a mod.

you can't say "when I'm a mod I'll behave differently"

and what hat you can say, is his references say when he drinks he's an asshole therefore I don't want that person an image of my company and representing me.


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Decent arse on @Skye666. She gets my vote.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I know you're not a mod but your post originally said somebody had messaged you and asked if you would be interested in being one so I just wanted to put it out there that there would be better candidates and assumed whoever messaged you doesn't read the forum much. :redface:


 Nobody messaged me. So are u turning down my offer of an inbox convo? Because u said I get involved in the drama all the time..I beg to differ and we have never had a conversation before so I'm not sure how u came to that decision or that I'm not liked apart from ur '19 likes' ...incidentally one of those was from me...il take it back. :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> [email protected] arnt here to be liked it's not their job really. But I'm happy for u and the 19 likes.


 1-You are not a Mod

2- No one likes you anyway

3- Get a life you are boring as f**k


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Your comparison is unfair, he clearly identifies why you won't/shouldn't be a mod.
> 
> you can't say "when I'm a mod I'll behave differently"
> 
> and what hat you can say, is his references say when he drinks he's an asshole therefore I don't want that person an image of my company and representing me.


 It's not unfair.....let's say I was a mod on a forum any forum! ( just so we don't get any cross wires here) I doubt I would be the same as I am now...I doubt any of the mods on here are really the same as they would be if they were just a general member...it's just how it is, of course mods behave differently whether that means they abuse the power they are given by banning the dickheads they didn't like when they were a member or holding down their true opinions.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milfhunter said:


> Decent arse on @Skye666. She gets my vote.


 Well thanks....can u give my personality a like too..it has 0 mehhhhhh


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Skye666


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Nobody messaged me. So are u turning down my offer of an inbox convo? Because u said I get involved in the drama all the time..I beg to differ and we have never had a conversation before so I'm not sure how u came to that decision or that I'm not liked apart from ur '19 likes' ...incidentally one of those was from me...il take it back. :whistling:


 You edited your original post, it said this when you first posted it

" There's an opportunity for me to become a mod on here. I know it's unpaid work but I don't mind, iv been promised some freebies by way ofprotein powders so I'm happy with that. I was a mod back in the day had a scooter too..I digress ...I think I'm going to go for it but do u think it will be worth it for protein powder and how much should I be getting if I'm putting all this work in? Should I ask for it weekly or monthly? Help!! "


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 1-You are not a Mod
> 
> 2- No one likes you anyway
> 
> 3- Get a life you are boring as f**k


 Dont hold back mate :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> 1-You are not a Mod
> 
> 2- No one likes you anyway
> 
> 3- Get a life you are boring as f**k


 4) Rimming


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Oh here he is the old member still carrying his old dislikes...sighhh ps u do realize 'iron kecks' is a compliment.?


 I genuinely don't dislike you as a person. I don't think I've ever been directly malicious to you? I do however voice my opinions on your posts. I do believe you posts are of a consistently similar nature that I'm not a fan of.

Part of me has a great deal of admiration for many of your morals you put across on here. Saying that, I'm still gonna have a laugh or comment should I feel like it.

All gravy baby


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

never-say-never said:


> I don't care whether you're a mod or not... I still want the pic's of arse and feet..


 @Skye666 address this issue and i will vote for you


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> You edited your original post, it said this when you first posted it
> 
> " There's an opportunity for me to become a mod on here. I know it's unpaid work but I don't mind, iv been promised some freebies by way ofprotein powders so I'm happy with that. I was a mod back in the day had a scooter too..I digress ...I think I'm going to go for it but do u think it will be worth it for protein powder and how much should I be getting if I'm putting all this work in? Should I ask for it weekly or monthly? Help!! "


 LOL

Good spot, that's really, really fu**ing sad @Skye666......... :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Good spot, that's really, really fu**ing sad @Skye666......... :lol:


 Moron didn't realise she was quoted on the 1st page. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Moron didn't realise she was quoted on the 1st page. :lol:


 I put it down to old age....... (I think it's dementia)


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

@never-say-never a fellow toe scouter.

My man


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Moron didn't realise she was quoted on the 1st page. :lol:


 Ahhhhahahahahahahaha gutted!!

@Skye666 On a scale of 1-10 how wrecked do you feel?



RexEverthing said:


> Alright there, Finchy...?


 Friend of mine and a bloody good rep


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> 1-You are not a Mod
> 
> 2- No one likes you anyway
> 
> 3- Get a life you are boring as f**k


 And u can't count past 3 ....

and u need a line a coke to excite ur life

and ur a pissy fingered chef....byeeeeee


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Moron didn't realise she was quoted on the 1st page. :lol:


 Oh god.....I did ....it took u morons 5 pages to notice ....I thought u all liked the fantasy stories ...inbox me Dana


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> @Skye666 address this issue and i will vote for you


 U can't be trusted to keep ur word so I can't


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Ahhhhahahahahahahaha gutted!!
> 
> @Skye666 On a scale of 1-10 how wrecked do you feel?
> 
> Friend of mine and a bloody good rep


 U can't be serious???? Just wow


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> And u can't count past 3 ....
> 
> and u need a line a coke to excite ur life
> 
> and ur a pissy fingered chef....byeeeeee


 Sick modding bro. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> U can't be serious???? Just wow


 Go and wash that sand out your minge then reapply to Lorian. Better luck with the free protein powder next time :beer:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

At least most mods have a specialised subject, she knows fcuk all


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

luther1 said:


> At least most mods have a specialised subject, she knows fcuk all


 Oh now be fair.

She knows how to make herself look a cvnt to 90% of people on the forum. Like the female version of LaurieLoz/Floydy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Have I been trolled again.....FFS :huh:

Was looking forward to naked pic with spoon and cert :jaw:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm using all my likes on this thread alone, comedy gold


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I was just wondering if we are going to get any soon...I would be happy to be one if the offer came about especially if I could get some freebies like protein powder or something ....just thinking aloud.


 The way its currently looking, seems like you'll be the one who will need to offer lorain "freebies" for that moderator title above your avi..


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> U can't be trusted to keep ur word so I can't


 You should be setting an example to prove your modness


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Ahhhhahahahahahahaha gutted!!
> 
> @Skye666 On a scale of 1-10 how wrecked do you feel?
> 
> Friend of mine and a bloody good rep


 Spot on Chuffy m8


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

dam, if Skye became a mod that would have meant my penis had been in three mods this year.

what up @Lorian @chelsea


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there a new mod or what I canthink be bothered to read the whole thread.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What was your thought process when editing your original post which read:

" There's an opportunity for me to become a mod on here. I know it's unpaid work but I don't mind, iv been promised some freebies by way ofprotein powders so I'm happy with that. I was a mod back in the day had a scooter too..I digress ...I think I'm going to go for it but do u think it will be worth it for protein powder and how much should I be getting if I'm putting all this work in? Should I ask for it weekly or monthly? Help!! "

To:

"I was just wondering if we are going to get any soon...I would be happy to be one if the offer came about especially if I could get some freebies like protein powder or something ....just thinking aloud. "

And then saying:

"*Nobody messaged me.* So are u turning down my offer of an inbox convo? Because u said I get involved in the drama all the time..I beg to differ and we have never had a conversation before so I'm not sure how u came to that decision or that I'm not liked apart from ur '19 likes' ...incidentally one of those was from me...il take it back. :whistling: "

:lol:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> What was your thought process when editing your original post which read:
> 
> " There's an opportunity for me to become a mod on here. I know it's unpaid work but I don't mind, iv been promised some freebies by way ofprotein powders so I'm happy with that. I was a mod back in the day had a scooter too..I digress ...I think I'm going to go for it but do u think it will be worth it for protein powder and how much should I be getting if I'm putting all this work in? Should I ask for it weekly or monthly? Help!! "
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the orginal version was a pm to someone, maybe a fellow mod, (otherwise how would the avarage member on here help her or even know the perks offered to mods if there are any and if its worth it?) she posted it as a thread realised the goof and edited it? No one knows how a woman's mind works

but what i know is it was the mother of all goofs :lol:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> What was your thought process when editing your original post which read:
> 
> " There's an opportunity for me to become a mod on here. I know it's unpaid work but I don't mind, iv been promised some freebies by way ofprotein powders so I'm happy with that. I was a mod back in the day had a scooter too..I digress ...I think I'm going to go for it but do u think it will be worth it for protein powder and how much should I be getting if I'm putting all this work in? Should I ask for it weekly or monthly? Help!! "
> 
> ...


 Nice!!

DLTBB gets my vote as a mod


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> What was your thought process when editing your original post which read:
> 
> " There's an opportunity for me to become a mod on here. I know it's unpaid work but I don't mind, iv been promised some freebies by way ofprotein powders so I'm happy with that. I was a mod back in the day had a scooter too..I digress ...I think I'm going to go for it but do u think it will be worth it for protein powder and how much should I be getting if I'm putting all this work in? Should I ask for it weekly or monthly? Help!! "
> 
> ...


 Now she's caught it's "aww I was just trolling" :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

todai said:


> Now she's caught it's "aww I was just trolling" :lol:


 Top tier trolling to be fair.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Top tier trolling to be fair.


 @Skye666 come back. You're always quick to respond you've went so quiet


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

todai said:


> "aww I was just trolling" :lol:


 And found out most of the forum dislikes her whilst doing so.

Women and multitasking.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

todai said:


> @Skye666 come back. You're always quick to respond you've went so quiet


 setting up a new account mate


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I love this. I think I've gave myself a hernia by laughing so hard


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

luther1 said:


> At least most mods have a specialised subject, she knows fcuk all


 She does know how to bitch


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@banzi should be made mod.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> At least most mods have a specialised subject, she knows fcuk all


 Who's Luther. ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Top tier trolling to be fair.


 I agree for a first attempt at least ☺


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> @Skye666 come back. You're always quick to respond you've went so quiet


 Just sorting a few things with admin


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> And found out most of the forum dislikes her whilst doing so.
> 
> Women and multitasking.


 Erm most? My maths arnt great but this is a great example of how bad urs are...try again


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> setting up a new account mate


 That's been done twice and guess what...they speak to me!! I'm not even joking pissy fingers us in ignore on this one and talks to me in the other.. jokerrrrrs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

lazarus said:


> f**k me this is serious business.
> 
> Someone needs to take this up with the CPS and see if we can bring charges against @Skye666
> 
> [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_rolleyes.gif&key=2668cad7c9122a78ca8117fb590886115c02498b91f79b8350dbc19275f33004[/IMG]


 No no nooo it is I who is the alleged serious one...what am I charged with in ur view?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I agree for a first attempt at least ☺


 :lol: @ you acting as if this was a troll thread.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Erm most? My maths arnt great but this is a great example of how bad urs are...try again


 Still a hell of a lot better than your English.

You do realise most members on here dislike you don't you, all joking aside?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> :lol: @ you acting as if this was a troll thread.


 It [email protected] needing it to look like it wasn't or u look stupid for believing it . Why u continuing for a fight...I trolled...u bit. Game over.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Still a hell of a lot better than your English.
> 
> You do realise most members on here dislike you don't you, all joking aside?


 Do u know how many members are on here?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> It [email protected] needing it to look like it wasn't or u look stupid for believing it . Why u continuing for a fight...I trolled...u bit. Game over.


 @Gnats Chuff


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Do u know how many members are on here?


 Strong reply.



DLTBB said:


> @Gnats Chuff


 Do her a favour and take that spade off her before she reaches Australia.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

There's some bitterness going on here :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Strong reply.
> 
> Do her a favour and take that spade off her before she reaches Australia.


 U didn't answer? Do u know how many members?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

babyarm said:


> There's some bitterness going on here :whistling:


 Where? I didn't notice.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wish banzai was here, he'd love this. secretly in an alternate reality banzai is here...


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> U didn't answer? Do u know how many members?


 Yes, I do.









Before your next question, which will no doubt be along the lines of "How do you know the majority of those people don't like me?", it is easy to determine that a large number of current active members who post on a regular to semi-regular basis (a tiny fraction of the total member number) do not like you based on the comments and likes given out in this thread alone.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Shots fired.

Been a while since we had a can of worms haha


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just fcuking dillusional. Because she's female she thinks we all rate her. Probably the most disliked person ever to grace ukm


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What is the admin's username who most likely sent her the message? We need to tag them and let them know she's a fruit cake TBH.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136077
> ...


 So as well as not ' liking' me very much having never spoken to me and based on my so called comments u read ....whenever.....u are psychic too and know my next question ....impressive.

I can actually list u the people who dislike me ...it's not guesswork it's just a little crew who jump on a wagon ...I don't want to be liked just like the majority because that would make me popular like the rest...I don't do what everyone else does....u getting this yet?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Just fcuking dillusional. Because she's female she thinks we all rate her. Probably the most disliked person ever to grace ukm


 And I'm proud if that's the case :thumb ...we will remember them ...cheers


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> What is the admin's username who most likely sent her the message? We need to tag them and let them know she's a fruit cake TBH.


 U still here Dana ....who said I got a message??? 2nd time.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

U boys crying coz u got trolled by a girl mehhhhh ....anyway I'm pretty bored of Dana and her crew......so see ya in another thread yh....byeeeeeee


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> U boys crying coz u got trolled by a girl mehhhhh ....anyway I'm pretty bored of Dana and her crew......so see ya in another thread yh....byeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 136080


 Yeah, awesome troll job there love. You really got us!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So as well as not ' liking' me very much having never spoken to me and based on my so called comments u read ....whenever.....u are psychic too and know my next question ....impressive.
> 
> I can actually list u the people who dislike me ...it's not guesswork it's just a little crew who jump on a wagon ...I don't want to be liked just like the majority because that would make me popular like the rest...I don't do what everyone else does....u getting this yet?


 Would be quicker to list the people who like you tho. Just trying to save you a lot of typing :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

What the funk have I missed...?!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> What the funk have I missed...?!


 She reckoned she has just collected a 66 plate ford focus and everyone's called her out and basically her arse has fell out because she never bought it


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> What the funk have I missed...?!


 not often i do it myself, but to catch her quotes it's really worth reading the whole 8 pages mate.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

todai said:


> not often i do it myself, but to catch her quotes it's really worth reading the whole 8 pages mate.


 The sites been a tad slow lately but maybe not THAT slow...


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> What the funk have I missed...?!


 Skye got gassed

skye wanted free protein

skye made a thread

DLTBB spotted irregularities

DLTBB spoke up

DLTBB wasnt havin it

skye got baited up

Heavyassweights thought it was a joke

oioi dont want iron keks beating drums for days

Milfhunter says skyee got decent batty

Frandeman told skye straight

jake87 likes rimming

Gnats chuff went in

floydy was mentioned

no one knows if floydy finally got what he was after

skye took cover

luther was a good series but luther1 licked shots

Natty steve got trolled

Heavyassweights has been layin all kinds of pipe and skye would be next

Every next man still misses banzi

Skye came back said she trolled everyone

skye took cover again

you turned up, party is over now feast on the crumbs


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> What the funk have I missed...?!


 @Skye666 got a ten man creampie with me going first and @Bignath4607going last, nothing new tbh.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

killamanjaro said:


> Skye got gassed
> 
> skye wanted free protein
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Skye got gassed
> 
> skye wanted free protein
> 
> ...


 Can you do this on every thread from now on?!


----------



## Yorkie86 (Oct 8, 2016)

killamanjaro said:


> Skye got gassed
> 
> skye wanted free protein
> 
> ...


 :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Skye got gassed
> 
> skye wanted free protein
> 
> ...


 Fkn LOL :lol:

My trolling is so subtle it even fools trolls!

Trolling trolls is a fine art.....

Banzi should be resurrected......


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fkn LOL :lol:
> 
> My trolling is so subtle it even fools trolls!
> 
> ...


 Ahmen to that! People think a stupid question or statement is trolling ffs. A fool is not a troll. A troll carefully socially engineers online situations for his or a groups amusement.

Bald for Bieber

Boaty Mc boatface

Taylor swift singing at a school for deaf children.

That's trolling. 4chan...... Say no more


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Any other birds interested in being a mod?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> Any other birds interested in being a mod?


 @MissMartinez


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm just browsing thro this thread like


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sky won't recover from this one lol :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

killamanjaro said:


> Skye got gassed
> 
> skye wanted free protein
> 
> ...


 laughed like fvck at this! Good work


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mumsnet


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I think Skye gets some unfair stick tbh she gets baited most of the time and then when she replys everyone says she's on one all the time lol


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

lazarus said:


> recover from what?
> 
> words on the internet?


 The point she was caught out lying and caught being weird basically.

Youre very defensive, you thinking I'll speak up I'll get sex. Probably not bro.

but good luck


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> I think Skye gets some unfair stick tbh she gets baited most of the time and then when she replys everyone says she's on one all the time lol


 I think she brightens the forum. She rolls with the punches and gives as good as she gets....Sometimes even better lol. I quite enjoy our little exchanges. People should take them for what they are ..... a bit of a laugh and banter. All I will say is this thread is doing well and going strong.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

lazarus said:


> AND YET WE HAVE POSTERS ON HERE MAKING UP STORIES ABOUT GETTING WAITERS SACKED AND BANGING HIS TEEN GIRLFRIOEND AND NO ONE BATS AN EYELID.
> 
> Its just the internet mate, *you think everyone tells the truth on here.*


 I do .......


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

lazarus said:


> AND YET WE HAVE POSTERS ON HERE MAKING UP STORIES ABOUT GETTING WAITERS SACKED AND BANGING HIS TEEN GIRLFRIOEND AND NO ONE BATS AN EYELID.
> 
> Its just the internet mate, you think everyone tells the truth on here.


 Obvious @banzi is obvious


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

superpube said:


> Obvious @banzi is obvious


 How many times I am not BANZI ffs

Shhhhhh


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

superpube said:


> Obvious @banzi is obvious


 Yes, back from the dead


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

PS my real name is bob, It did not rhyme with natty so changed it to Steve'o, because it had a nice ring to it I'm looking into changing it to Steve'o permanently by deed-pol to .......Natty Steve'o. And yes my first name really is Natty...


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I think she brightens the forum. She rolls with the punches and gives as good as she gets....Sometimes even better lol. I quite enjoy our little exchanges. People should take them for what they are ..... a bit of a laugh and banter. All I will say is this thread is doing well and going strong.


 She didn't brighten the forum in the sense this was a troll.

She got caught due to editing and iregularities. Now trying to play it down hence she's went into hiding. It's quite comical.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> PS my real name is bob, It did not rhyme with natty so changed it to Steve'o, because it had a nice ring to it I'm looking into changing it to Steve'o permanently by deed-pol It.......Natty Steve'o. And yes my first name really is Natty...


 Natty or not

Here I come

You can't hide.

I'm gonna fiiiiind you

And pin you slowly


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

lazarus said:


> AND YET WE HAVE POSTERS ON HERE MAKING UP STORIES ABOUT GETTING WAITERS SACKED AND BANGING HIS TEEN GIRLFRIOEND AND NO ONE BATS AN EYELID.
> 
> Its just the internet mate, *you think everyone tells the truth on here.*


 Wait.... are you suggesting that everyone on here doesnt earn 200k per year and isnt 16 stone 8% BF?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

todai said:


> She didn't brighten the forum in the sense this was a troll.
> 
> She got caught due to editing and iregularities. Now trying to play it down hence she's went into hiding. It's quite comical.


 Hold the fu**ing press.......!

Breaking news ..........A Female on UK-M edited her post...... PMSL

So f**k. Or am I missing something.....????? I have just taken a look out of the window.....Everything seems normal. It does not look like the world is about to end! Oh hang on......................................No it was just an airplane passing! :lol:

People read far to much into this s**t.......It is only the interwebs.........


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

todai said:


> She didn't brighten the forum in the sense this was a troll.
> 
> She got caught due to editing and iregularities. Now trying to play it down hence she's went into hiding. It's quite comical.


 Almost as comical as how seriously a lot of these guys take an internet forum :lol:

RAAHHH NOBODY LIKES YOU! HERE ARE STATS! GO HIDE.. ON THE.. INTERNET!

It was an abysmal attempt at 'trolling' no doubt, but the reaction has been hilarious!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Where do you go to hide on the internet.....?

I still get a signal in the cupboard under the stairs..... Help needed fellas...


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Where do you go to hide on the internet.....?
> 
> I still get a signal in the cupboard under the stairs..... Help needed fellas...


 Anywhere north of Morpeth mate is good for hiding... GPRS up there no 3G or 4G :thumb

Raul Moat did OK hiding up there for a bit too


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm just south of Morpeth ........ Epic fail....


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm just south of Morpeth ........ Epic fail....


 Jump in the car mate, great for hiding on the internet up there


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Jump in the car mate, great for hiding on the internet up there


 Yeah I know mate. My sis lives in Rothbury


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yeah I know mate. My sis lives in Rothbury


 i know


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hold the fu**ing press.......!
> 
> Breaking news ..........A Female on UK-M edited her post...... PMSL
> 
> ...


 Yes you did miss it then. Go see the edit


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

lazarus said:


> I have contacted the Crown prosecution Service and passed a link to this thread, Im sure we should here something back shortly.


 Thanks mate. She's a feminist tho, equality and all that so you probably won't get to bang her for being a snitch.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

lazarus said:


> I have contacted the Crown prosecution Service and passed a link to this thread, Im sure we should here something back shortly.


 Would always be a c**t anyways


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

todai said:


> Yes you did miss it then. Go see the edit


 Nah 'm not that bothered really.... :huh:


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

they havent made me a mod yet?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

A lot of the lads showing themselves up as pathetic bullying cvnts in this thread.

I saw the original post shortly after it first went up.

Clearly a joke made by someone whose entire punchline was that she knows she would be an unpopular mod choice on this forum.

You might not find the joke funny but those of you going on about catching her out or something? Get to fvck you simpletons.

When you're on an Internet forum and you find yourself taking the time to be seriously hateful towards one particular person, something has gone wrong somewhere.

Bryan the beef posts some tall tales and it's all a good laugh.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Lotte said:


> A lot of the lads showing themselves up as pathetic bullying cvnts in this thread.
> 
> I saw the original post shortly after it first went up.
> 
> ...


 Tbf, Skye does constantly take the piss out off everyone else too.

If you dish it out, you have to be able to take it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lotte said:


> A lot of the lads showing themselves up as pathetic bullying cvnts in this thread.
> 
> I saw the original post shortly after it first went up.
> 
> ...


 I don't believe it was a joke. Down to the edit of the post.

And edit, much the same if i reacted and responded to all comments like she does then expect the reaction you get. you can't be "sexist" or "bullying" because if any guy was abusive or acted like she does then came on asking for a mod job saying about free protein etc they would get the same reaction.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

todai said:


> *I don't believe it was a joke.* Down to the edit of the post.
> 
> And edit, much the same if i reacted and responded to all comments like she does then expect the reaction you get. you can't be "sexist" or "bullying" because if any guy was abusive or acted like she does then came on asking for a mod job saying about free protein etc they would get the same reaction.


 :lol:

You need a day off mate..... :whistling:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :lol:
> 
> You need a day off mate..... :whistling:


 :lol: :thumb

fair play. Tomorrow ok ahha


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Forgot how fun was to be here, laughed until crying and finished the likes 4 pages ago


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> i know


 That fu**ing cracked me up. LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> Obvious @banzi is obvious


 My thoughts also, glad to see someone say it.

@lazarus = @Boznoid lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> No thanks, I think the power would go to my head!


 To be fair, it's a woman thing. :thumb


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> To be fair, it's a woman thing. :thumb


 :lol:


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Forgot how fun was to be here, laughed until crying and finish the likes 4 pages ago


 Don't tell me you actually had better things to do? lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Don't tell me you actually had better things to do? lol


 Maybe.. :whistling:


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Milfhunter said:


> How could I hate women? My mums one


 Finchy, Chris Finch. Good mate of mine and a bloody good rep.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes said:


> I should be mod instead.


 No, yes.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lotte said:


> A lot of the lads showing themselves up as pathetic bullying cvnts in this thread.
> 
> I saw the original post shortly after it first went up.
> 
> ...


 I sense your trying to protect her because your a female. See aside she brought all this on herself. Pretend it's a joke if you want, it's your world


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes said:


> I should be mod instead.


 Vote yes for Yes......


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Vote yes for Yes......
> 
> View attachment 136145


 :lol:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

serious business this internet thing


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

lazarus said:


> so what do you think it was?
> 
> Do you really think she was offered a mod position in return for fart powder?


 Was neither, pure attention whoring.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Yes you did miss it then. Go see the edit


 Lol are u for real????

I edited it page 3 because I didn't want real mods breathing to close to me...they only read first post....keep up.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

lazarus said:


> so what do you think it was?
> 
> Do you really think she was offered a mod position in return for fart powder?


 Lol....seriously!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Boys ...or the 'crew' members ...it's been fun...thanks for the input. Where's Dana ...x

ps this protein powder is giving me more of a six pack than u lot...try it Cnut Flavour is the best 

@Frandeman...really?? Mate u wanna slag me and walk round with a girl with a fat ass?? Ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was neither, pure attention whoring.


 But u came to my whore house and got involved ...u were rubbish


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm no white knight but a few on here were loving getting on that band wagon to get some digs in a little too much lol!

As for who should be next mod between @Yes and @Skye666 I don't really mind, I would lick both of their bum holes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

lazarus said:


> *EVERY POST ON HERE IS A TYPE OF ATTENTION WHORING.....*


 Your own post being a good case in point. Welcome back Bonzo. xxxxx


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

lazarus said:


> so what do you think it was?
> 
> Do you really think she was offered a mod position in return for fart powder?


 Too obvious now bonzo. ..

Ban the c**t again


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> I'm no white knight but a few on here were loving getting on that band wagon to get some digs in a little too much lol!


 Gotta get those likes, mang

LADSLADSLADS


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Boys ...or the 'crew' members ...it's been fun...thanks for the input. Where's Dana ...x
> 
> ps this protein powder is giving me more of a six pack than u lot...try it Cnut Flavour is the best
> 
> @Frandeman...really?? Mate u wanna slag me and walk round with a girl with a fat ass?? Ok


 I prefer powder du fart. It sounds more fancy when you say it in french.

What's wrong with fat arses too? I prefer a fat arse thank you very much.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> I prefer powder du fart. It sounds more fancy when you say it in french.
> 
> What's wrong with fat arses too? I prefer a fat arse thank you very much.


 time to change the subject...... @Skye666 lets turn this into a gym babe bums thread, you first since its your thread seems only fair :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

safc49 said:


> time to change the subject...... @Skye666 lets turn this into a gym babe bums thread, you first since its your thread seems only fair :whistling:


 I would agree, turning this into another arse thread seems the much more viable option.

@Skye666, your call.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

safc49 said:


> time to change the subject...... @Skye666 lets turn this into a gym babe bums thread, you first since its your thread seems only fair :whistling:


 ar5e and feet were requested on the first page....... @Skye666 is hopefully taking the pics right now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Too obvious now bonzo. ..
> 
> Ban the c**t again


 I'm sure he said he'd never open another account. Must be boring in the care home


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Boys ...or the 'crew' members ...it's been fun...thanks for the input. Where's Dana ...x
> 
> ps this protein powder is giving me more of a six pack than u lot...try it Cnut Flavour is the best
> 
> @Frandeman...really?? Mate u wanna slag me and walk round with a girl with a fat ass?? Ok


 And You got hippopotamus feet 

So what?

Please stop embarrassing yourself


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And You got *hippopotamus* feet
> 
> So what?
> 
> Please stop embarrassing yourself


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I would agree, turning this into another arse thread seems the much more viable option.
> 
> @Skye666, your call.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

killamanjaro said:


>


 @Skye666


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But u came to my whore house and got involved ...u were rubbish


 Please may I have the address?

Thank you.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

lazarus said:


> how did he managed to write that after he was banned?


 It's good to have you back old man.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

lazarus said:


> how did he managed to write that after he was banned?


 He got bored quickly of doing what old people suppose to do... f**k all

Then open a new account

Right??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I prefer powder du fart. It sounds more fancy when you say it in french.
> 
> What's wrong with fat arses too? I prefer a fat arse thank you very much.


 Nothing wrong with them ...read back I didn't say there was


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> ar5e and feet were requested on the first page....... @Skye666 is hopefully taking the pics right now


 We have a pic thread for that ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> A lot of the lads showing themselves up as pathetic bullying cvnts in this thread.
> 
> I saw the original post shortly after it first went up.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!! At last....my post was actually an experiment to see if they like my fantasy as much as they like the crazy Bryan bs....it's clear they didn't get it but do get a made up amber and Bryan having sex, fights and dramas....very odd. But I enjoyed the reaction!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Nothing wrong with them ...read back I didn't say there was


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> I think Skye gets some unfair stick tbh she gets baited most of the time and then when she replys everyone says she's on one all the time lol


 This lot have nothing on the boys in green though...it's been easy in comparison. Lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I would agree, turning this into another arse thread seems the much more viable option.
> 
> @Skye666, your call.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I'm no white knight but a few on here were loving getting on that band wagon to get some digs in a little too much lol!
> 
> As for who should be next mod between @Yes and @Skye666 I don't really mind, I would lick both of their bum holes.


 WTF Gary, why are you leaving me out!?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> WTF Gary, why are you leaving me out!?


 Of the mod thing or the bum thing? U might want to opt out of the bum thing Gary has a spotty mouth.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lotte said:


> WTF Gary, why are you leaving me out!?


 If you want your bum licked I'd be only too happy to oblige but I thought you were spoken for so don't want no trouble as @vetran would say haha!



Skye666 said:


> Of the mod thing or the bum thing? U might want to opt out of the bum thing Gary has a spotty mouth.


 And there's nothing wrong with my mouth thank you, my oral hygiene (and technique) is strong. If only you'd let your guard down and thaw out you might have your world blown apart.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> If you want your bum licked I'd be only too happy to oblige but I thought you were spoken for so don't want no trouble as @vetran would say haha!
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with my mouth thank you, my oral hygiene (and technique) is strong. If only you'd let your guard down and thaw out you might have your world blown apart.


 [email protected] :thumb


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

a.notherguy said:


> ar5e and feet were requested on the first page....... @Skye666 is hopefully taking the pics right now


 Why feet?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Milfhunter said:


> Why feet?


 Why not?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Dunno why anyone would want to be a Mod.

Anyhow, seems to me that Mods disappear after a few weeks.

Perhaps Lorian invites them to his house and 'Does things to them'


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Milfhunter said:


> Why feet?


 Cos Skye is a well known dominatrix


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milfhunter said:


> Why feet?


 Ross started the craze.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Dunno why anyone would want to be a Mod.
> 
> Anyhow, seems to me that Mods disappear after a few weeks.
> 
> Perhaps Lorian invites them to his house and 'Does things to them'


 I'm enjoying it actually, had 2 bags of protein already ....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> Cos Skye is a well known dominatrix


 I aim to please.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Dunno why anyone would want to be a Mod.
> 
> Anyhow, seems to me that Mods disappear after a few weeks.
> 
> Perhaps Lorian invites them to his house and 'Does things to them'


----------

